# WMA no vehicle access



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand why this had to happen, and it makes sence and is helpfull keeping down truck and atv,s from ruining your hunt. But i am a cancer patient and am not able to tote a ladder stand of any kind of weight for any distance. This year after getting my 12 ft ladder stand to where I wanted to hunt and got it set up I was exausted to the point of passing out. I ended up in the hospital and was not able to get my stand out of the woods on time, so i went back fours days after the season was over and drove down the "NO ACCESS" road to within !00yds of my stand. I got my stand but not before being told by the DNR that I was not supposed to drive into the woods even though I was on a main road and after the season went out. Does this mean that handycapped people have to stay on the road and hunt while you watch the truck,s go by. This is disscrimanation aganist the handicapped.


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea to contact your DNR person in that area beforehand, explain your condition and go from there.
Good friends are another option. I call on friends when there's a hunting task I shouldn't do, or can't do. Usually works well.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 1, 2010)

How is it discrimination when the same rules apply to all?
The rules do not discriminate against you.  Your physical condition does and the DNR is not in control of your physical condition.

One day, God willing, we will all reach the point where we can not carry a stand into the woods.  The rules will then still apply to us all.  

If you do not have a friend down there willing to help you out, I will volunteer to come down one time next year and carry your stand for you.  PM me now if you are interested.  We can schedule it later when you know the date you will need the help.


----------



## diamondback (Feb 1, 2010)

you said that he just told you not to be there.Does this mean he did not give you a ticket,if he didnt consider yourself lucky cause he gave you a break.this has been discussed here a few weeks back about someone getting ticketed at chickasawhatchee and I dont think you will find much sympathy on the matter.But ,I live between ochlocknee and Thomasville, so if you need help again ,let me know,between me and my son,I am sure we can get your stuff in and out where you want it.just pm me and I will send my phone number.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is fine and I thank you and I dont want no pity Ive got to deal with it, I have allways done for my self and I want and to keep doing that as much as possible,they have times that you can hunt{30min before sunrise till 30min after sundown} the same can apply to handi capped people like myself. Someone stated that being handicapped was no diffirent and all rules apply to all.  I hope ,I really hope, you never get this terrible diesease but if you do your vision will get better. Theres got to be a better way of getting the same thing done.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 9, 2010)

I am sorry that your illness is causing you a disability.  Let me explain my position a bit.  We are all in the process of becoming disabled.  Age does it to everyone that is fortunate enough to live long enough.  Some of us arrive at disability quicker than others.  At 62 I am not able to do all the things I could do at 22.  Hopefully there will come a day when age will disable me to the point that I will not be able to climb a tree.  I say hopefully because I wish to continue enjoying as much of life as I can before experiencing the total and permanent disability that we are all headed for.

When I become disabled to the point that I can not carry a stand onto public land, I see no valid reason for the rules to be changed to accommodate me.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 12, 2010)

So if you get to the point that you cant walk very far then you feel that at a wally world or at any place that you,ll just have to dragg you crippled but from the back side of the parking lot because theres no need for handi-capped parking. Im glad everybody dosent think like this are we would be putting a gun to our heads to get out of your way.Untill you step in crap ,you dont what it smells like, all you can do is speckulate.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 13, 2010)

Now there is a fine thank you to someone who has offered to help you.  See post no. 3 above.  

You know nothing of the various sorts of crap that I have encountered.

Your idea that the handicapped are being discriminated against by the rules in place at  WMAs (see post 1) is just wrong.  You are not being discriminated against if the rule is the same for everyone.  You are not receiving any special accommodation for your shortcomings, but you are most certainly not being discriminated against.  

Please get some counseling before you decide to put a gun to your head because you have to wait for a handicapped person to get out of your way.  That really doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 15, 2010)

You think that people with handi-caps are equal to people that dont have handi-caps and you say"I NEED COUNSELING" what fun it must be to be YOU.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 16, 2010)

There you go putting words into the other peoples mouths again dog, but you didn't choose the right words. 

Please point out where I said that people with handicaps are equal to people without.   Feel free to use the handi quote feature.

What I said was that the law is equal for both those with and without handicaps.

After the counseling against holding a gun to your own head, you probably aught to do some work on reading comprehension, but the most important thing would be to wake up and smell the roses.  

Life is not fair; all people are not physically equal; and laws can not be written so as to make everything fair or equal.    

You are right about one thing though.  Life for me is fun.  This is due in main part to the fact that I chose to celebrate the things that I can do rather than bemoan the things that I can't.  Another thing that makes life fun for me is sharing what I can do with others, especially others who might need the help.

Quoting from my post # 3 above:



JustUs4All said:


> If you do not have a friend down there willing to help you out, I will volunteer to come down one time next year and carry your stand for you.  PM me now if you are interested.  We can schedule it later when you know the date you will need the help.



The offer is still open.  Who knows, we might even learn something from one another.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> There you go putting words into the other peoples mouths again dog, but you didn't choose the right words.
> 
> Please point out where I said that people with handicaps are equal to people without.   Feel free to use the handi quote feature.
> 
> ...


Thanks anyway but Ill make the way I always have Im not asking for somebody to help me get my stand in the woods Ive always did it by myself and I still will I just wont be able to go back to where the deer are in the thicker stuff but Ill be able to see my truck you can bet on that. I would not want for them to make it easier to access the places for handi capped or elderly people their no different than anybody else,if they cant get to these places because of some problem . We can just quit and stay at home where we belong if were not able to walk for miles dragging a tree stand and "God" help us if we kill a deer, the deer aint the only thing they will find dead in the woods ,just aint worth it.Maybe they should just lock all the gates and make it real even ,let everybody walk in from the main road.But thanks anyway for your input and offer but no thanks, dont want to put anybody out ,just make the land accessible again.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Trucks never have been the real problem anyway its been the ATV,s being turn loose to youngans who think the roads and firebreaks are a racetrack to play on. Most parents or grown hunters use then to access remote hunting areas or to take in or out a stand or to bring their deer out with ,to kids its just a big toy, and its play time.


----------



## Robk (May 9, 2010)

Hey Big Dog.  Quit whining, it's not going to change.  The rules are there for all to use the land accordingly.  To make the exception for one will only cause others to cry about not being able to something they want to do.  If it's such an issue to get away from the road then take up another hobby or lease your own piece of land and drive all over the place.  Fishing is much more relaxing and a rod is much lighter than a 12 foot ladder stand as well.


----------

